
Hugo v0.15 releasedL Higher performance, Jekyll import, template improvements - spf13
https://github.com/spf13/hugo/releases/tag/v0.15
======
jacquesm
Highly recommended, fast, simple to install (single binary), super responsive
team if you find any issues and reliable. Compared to the
jekyll/octopress/ruby ball-of-twine that it replaced (which would break at the
most in-opportune times for no apparent reason) the speed increase is
phenomenal, there is even a mode that re-generates the site on the fly on
changes with a local server, it is so fast you can't move your eyes from one
monitor to another while saving or the page is already updated. Of all the
static site generators that I've tried it wins hands-down.

~~~
kodablah
I have not used it but one of the things I was concerned about is
extensibility. I am unable to find any documentation on this. Due to it being
in Go, is the recommend way to programmatically extend Hugo to make
modifications in the Hugo source tree and recompile?

~~~
cyri
What would you like to do? 1-2 concrete examples please.

~~~
kodablah
I have not used it so it is a bit unfair to ask for concrete examples of what
I would need that it doesn't do. But in general, something like using the
GitHub API (as my user) to obtain a list of recent commits to format a certain
way could be an example.

But in all honesty my question was also wondering if this had a good story
around runtime Go compilation since I am building a Go project that could be
construed as a "static-binary generator" for an orchestration and
configuration management system.

~~~
cyri
I've implemented the getJSON Feature
[http://gohugo.io/extras/datadrivencontent/](http://gohugo.io/extras/datadrivencontent/)
and this should be what you are looking for ;-)

------
ryanclarke
I love Hugo and use it for my site.

Speed didn't seem like an important feature until I was refreshing my 700
pages trying to find tweak a theme change. And now with the new 30+% speed
increase in the `hugo server` command, it just got a lot better.

My favorite feature is the single, no-install, no-dependencies binary than
works perfectly on all OSes. This is huge for Windows users. You may get lucky
with the Ruby/Bundle madness of other static site generators on Linux, but
Windows support is often lagging or non-existent. With Hugo, one binary and
done.

Recommend.

~~~
jmduke
I agree re: speed. In my experience, speed doesn't matter until it does: I
don't care about 650ms vs. 700ms, but once it passes the threshold of me alt-
tabbing waiting for blog/public/ to regenerate and I lose focus, it becomes
near-unbearable.

(This probably applies to all build processes, not just static site
generation.)

~~~
jacquesm
That's the whole 'Go' community in a nutshell, speed really does matter, even
for compiles. That was the one advantage Borlands' products had.

------
vlucas
My current personal site is on Middleman, and I cannot update it from any
other laptop other than my own personal one because of Ruby and all the
dependencies. Bundle install compiles some native gems, which fail for any
number of reasons, and are extremely difficult to troubleshoot (I spent 2
hours to no avail before I gave up - and this was on another Macbook!). I use
Hexo ( [https://hexo.io/](https://hexo.io/) ) of a few other sites, and it is
much better cross-platform, but still has occasional issues with dependencies.

I am done with Ruby static site generators. Node.js ones are much better, but
it sounds like I need to give Hugo a try also. Great work!

------
jmduke
I switched over to Hugo for my personal blog and a side project from Pelican a
couple months ago. The speed is unparalleled: anecdotally, it generates a
couple thousand pages in ~400ms (which would take an order of magnitude longer
in Pelican). However, dealing with ACE templates was like pulling teeth, and I
was considering switching away just to save me the stress; I'm glad to see
that they're working on improving the actual templating process (and that ACE
apparently supports base templates now?)

~~~
bepsays
ACE base template support was introduced in Hugo 0.14, but was now completed
in Hugo 0.15 to also support using them in themes. It can really clean up your
templates.

There are some cool improvements in the upcoming Go 1.6 that will make the
regular Go templates a lot nicer to work with (Hugo 0.16, maybe?)

------
rickette
I'm interested to hear what folks use to kickoff Hugo for sites hosted on
GitHub Pages? TravisCI, CircleCI, etc?

This considering GH pages has build-in support for Jekyll but not for other
static site generators.

~~~
bobfunk
Give netlify a try [https://www.netlify.com](https://www.netlify.com)

It's like GitHub pages on steroids (SSL, redirects/rewrite rules, proxying,
domain aliases, etc, etc...). It'll run any build tool for you (not just
Jekyll) and we have built-in support for Hugo:

[https://www.netlify.com/blog/2015/10/06/a-step-by-step-
guide...](https://www.netlify.com/blog/2015/10/06/a-step-by-step-guide-hugo-
on-netlify)

Disclaimer: I'm a founder :)

------
vessenes
Template improvements.. The go template system is..opinionated to say the
least. It's my biggest pain point in the language, and I include having to
write min_int64_int type functions.

Anyway, hugo's documentation, code quality and template improvements are
stellar, congrats on the release.

~~~
thomersch_
I would love to see support for pongo2 (which is a Django style template
library). Working with template inheritance would be so much easier.

------
ftwynn
> Hugo now supports dynamic reloading of the config file when watching.

As one just starting with Hugo and still tweaking stuff, this is probably my
favorite new feature.

------
frankthedog
How does Hugo compare to Harp? [http://harpjs.com/](http://harpjs.com/)

I've been enjoying Harp's ability to easily launch a web server for local
development using jade + scss and compile everything to html and css before
pushing to GH pages.

Any benefit of switching to Hugo?

~~~
spf13
Hugo provides many of the same features of Harp.js which is also a good
project.

Hugo provides a server for local development like jade.

Hugo is a bit easier to install as it doesn't have dependencies and doesn't
require an existing environment.

Hugo is noticibly faster.

The big difference between the two is that Hugo has not focused on compiling
all the other assets like scss, less, coffee script, etc. While this is
planned for a future release today Hugo users have experienced a lot success
pairing Hugo with Gulp. You can read more in this discussion on the forum:
[https://discuss.gohugo.io/t/gulp-hugo-hugo-
npm/1121](https://discuss.gohugo.io/t/gulp-hugo-hugo-npm/1121)

Unfortunately by introducing gulp it negates some of the benefits of Hugo's
one binary install.

Hugo does provide some advanced features that I don't believe Harp provides
including:

* Data file loading [https://gohugo.io/extras/datafiles/](https://gohugo.io/extras/datafiles/)

* Live data [https://gohugo.io/extras/datadrivencontent/](https://gohugo.io/extras/datadrivencontent/)

* Live reload (this is a huge feature) [https://gohugo.io/extras/livereload/](https://gohugo.io/extras/livereload/)

* Menus [https://gohugo.io/extras/menus/](https://gohugo.io/extras/menus/)

* Themes [https://themes.gohugo.io](https://themes.gohugo.io)

If you are happy with Harp and it serves your needs than there's not really a
reason to switch.

The big difference is Hugo + Gulp is a workflow that works really well and has
all the features that Harp provides (plus all the Hugo features). If you need
a feature that only Hugo provides there really isn't a way to add that to
harp.js.

I'm the author of Hugo and haven't ever used Harp so take all of this with a
grain of salt.

------
dvdplm
Does Hugo do any of the more advanced build tasks, like image
compression&inlining, sass/less/postcss conversion (and minification)? How
does it fare wrt to adding javascript behavior to pages (e.g. React
components), do I have to setup a separate build system for that stuff?

~~~
spf13
Currently hugo has not focused on this aspect of development and many people
have found success combining Hugo with Gulp. There are a few projects related
to this that make it pretty easy. There's a good discussion around this on the
forum. [https://discuss.gohugo.io/t/gulp-hugo-hugo-
npm/1121](https://discuss.gohugo.io/t/gulp-hugo-hugo-npm/1121)

------
programminggeek
This is great. I'm working on a static hosting service to make the deployment
story for static websites easier. It should be live in a few days:
[http://statichosting.co/](http://statichosting.co/)

